
Erlang: Scalaris Released - nickb
http://21ccw.blogspot.com/2008/07/scalaris-released.html
======
mdasen
Does anyone have a link to more information on this? Does it compare favorably
with CouchDB?

~~~
while
Follow the link mentioned on the page.
[http://armstrongonsoftware.blogspot.com/2008/06/itching-
my-p...](http://armstrongonsoftware.blogspot.com/2008/06/itching-my-
programming-nerve.html)

